# Attic gaming Room



## Hattifnatten

Instant sub


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Instant sub


This^ I would love to do that someday. But first I have to get a house with an attic.


----------



## selectstriker2

looking good subbed


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Instant sub


Quote:


> I would love to do that someday. But first I have to get a house with an attic.


it took a long time to save up but now its worth it









anyone have any ideas on the desk shape

This is my current setup and rig its so cramped


----------



## vangsfreaken

nice







subbed


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subbed


Thanks


----------



## chainesaw

Subbed!

This will be pretty awesome! I am going to try to build myself an "L" desk this weekend as well, same size .. just waiting to see what happens with the weather


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> it took a long time to save up but now its worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any ideas on the desk shape
> 
> This is my current setup and rig its so cramped
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Make sure on the desk you have plenty of depth. I cant understand why so many companies make desks that are long, but not wide. I had to ditch my last desk for the same issue you are having. I got a new desk that is 10" wider and now have plenty of room. I can post some pictures of my setup if you are interested. It is not an L shape tho.

I am very interested to see how this turns out!

Subbed*


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Make sure on the desk you have plenty of depth. I cant understand why so many companies make desks that are long, but not wide. I had to ditch my last desk for the same issue you are having. I got a new desk that is 10" wider and now have plenty of room. I can post some pictures of my setup if you are interested. It is not an L shape tho.
> 
> I am very interested to see how this turns out!
> 
> Subbed*


Yeah cool if you could!







i have all the wood now so it should take long to build


----------



## -retaliation-

thats awesome man
-subbed


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Subbed!


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Done a fair bit today pics will be uploaded soon


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Right had a couple of mates round today and we managed to insulate the attic and start to plaster board which i should finish this week then its desk time also got the sockets up on the walls and sorted the little wall

Pic Time



Got all of it finished its a crappy job done

View from the windows


Got a few double sockets in










didn't want to completely wall off under where the desk is going as there's so much space so i made this

My mate and dad starting the plasterboard


Finished one section


oh and bought this


Hope you like!!!


----------



## Jester435

looks really good so far!!

nothing more fun that home improvement!!


----------



## Ensamada

mother. of. god.
subbed FTW!


----------



## Cykososhull

Out of all carpenters work, insulation is by far the worst. Who wants to be itchy anyways? Great work and looking good.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Subbed! Looks sweet dude


----------



## CallAMedic4U

subbed! As a Professional Painter and avid home re-modeler I love to see home owners get in there and do remodels their self. Luckily you dont have a whole lot of drywall to mud and sand. Just for my own amusement, what color(s) are you painting the room?


----------



## tensionz

Looking forward to this.


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensamada*
> 
> mother. of. god.
> subbed FTW!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Subbed! Looks sweet dude


Thanks man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Out of all carpenters work, insulation is by far the worst. Who wants to be itchy anyways? Great work and looking good.


yeah its not nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallAMedic4U*
> 
> subbed! As a Professional Painter and avid home re-modeler I love to see home owners get in there and do remodels their self. Luckily you dont have a whole lot of drywall to mud and sand. Just for my own amusement, what color(s) are you painting the room?


It's going white nice and clean and simple







going to stain the desk so i didn't want it to be dark up there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz*
> 
> Looking forward to this.


more updates tomorrow


----------



## CallAMedic4U

If you wasn't so far away id send you the extra Oak Hardwood ive got left over from my last house, that makes any room look great


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> yeah its not nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going white nice and clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to stain the desk so i didn't want it to be dark up there
> more updates tomorrow


Nothing wrong with clean and simple, leaves a lot of decorating options when you have white walls


----------



## TSXmike

nice! keep going!


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Yeah might change my mind when I get to that point







it's all made up as I go lol


----------



## CallAMedic4U

You can always go to the local sign shop and get some stencils made up and make anything you want with a fairly easy paint job. We just did one for a UK fan and it turned out way nicer than I had anticipated just because of the layout he wanted


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Not really done much today cut a few pieces for the end stud wall think I'm going to screw a batten on to the new stud wall and use it to support the back of the desk instead of legs


----------



## DeviousAddict

For decorating your walls nice and easy I recomend www.mywallstickers.com i used them for my front room, they're well easy to use and pretty darn cheap too


----------



## DeviousAddict

amendment for my post above. I used www.mywallstickers.co.uk (not .com) sorry about that :/


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> amendment for my post above. I used www.mywallstickers.co.uk (not .com) sorry about that :/


Those stickers are awesome!! I think i'll be ordering a couple.

Going to finish the wall tonight and try to plaster board it at least round the power sockets i want them wired up soon!


----------



## DeviousAddict

^^ they are pretty sweet, easy to put up to, you need to watch the video tutorial on it though because the paper instructions make no sense lol.
Best thing is, it just looks and feels like paint once they're up


----------



## rohan2jos

Holy mother of god !!!!!! I can just imagine what it is going to be !!!!! Subbed and watching


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> ^^ they are pretty sweet, easy to put up to, you need to watch the video tutorial on it though because the paper instructions make no sense lol.
> Best thing is, it just looks and feels like paint once they're up


Thanks cool can't wait to get to that point shouldn't be to long
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rohan2jos*
> 
> Holy mother of god !!!!!! I can just imagine what it is going to be !!!!! Subbed and watching


Thanks man










Finished the stud wall and mounted the back support for my desk hopefully going to use the space in the stud to hide my cables, I have made it so my desktop will be 800mm from the floor which should give me more room


did the cut out in the plaster board for the sockets hopefully doing more tonight


----------



## Gunfire

Ever think about making one large "U" shaped desk on the far wall from the door? You'll have plenty of space for your set-up!

Also, subbed


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Actually I hadn't will have a measure up and see what space I would have, got 1 third of the plaster boarding done tonight ...

I HATE plasterboard!!!


----------



## Mhyles

Wow this looks fantastic. Nothing better than a bit of DIY!









Did you ever think about using Vaseline or any other type of petroleum jelly when doing the insulation? It seems to do the trick with stopping the itching.









Subbed!


----------



## dRaGm3n

Love those computer rooms from scratch. Subbed!!!


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhyles*
> 
> Wow this looks fantastic. Nothing better than a bit of DIY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever think about using Vaseline or any other type of petroleum jelly when doing the insulation? It seems to do the trick with stopping the itching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed!


Never heard of that will have to give it a go

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRaGm3n*
> 
> Love those computer rooms from scratch. Subbed!!!


Pictures and update tonight


----------



## rohan2jos

Waiting!!!!!


----------



## Azuti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> Right had a couple of mates round today and we managed to insulate the attic and start to plaster board which i should finish this week then its desk time also got the sockets up on the walls and sorted the little wall
> 
> View from the windows


I love how the room is on the top floor of your house where you have an amazing view from the windows! Most computer rooms including mine have an ugly view of the neighbors house next door.. My dream computer room has a beautiful view with windows 360 degrees around that darken during the daytime a boy can dream


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuti*
> 
> I love how the room is on the top floor of your house where you have an amazing view from the windows! Most computer rooms including mine have an ugly view of the neighbors house next door.. My dream computer room has a beautiful view with windows 360 degrees around that darken during the daytime a boy can dream


NO doubt!! My office is in the basement and I would love a view! Atleast it is dark, dry and cold which are ideal for electronics.. I keep telling myself that is why I dont want to be in upstairs. haha


----------



## PCModderMike

Cool project, good luck with it all.


----------



## KungFuLemonade

I've got about half way with the plaster boarding hopefully finish it all before Saturday as i want to be filling it and sanding it by then hopefully i'll start the desk build on Sunday and have it varnished or waxed not to sure what i'm finishing it with

Should have Pictures tonight been a bit lazy on the picture side of things


----------



## Jester435

I have bought a bunch of stuff in the last week, so I will be getting it all setup over the weekend and will get you a picture. Did you decide on what shape of desk you are going to be building?


----------



## KungFuLemonade

At the moment its still going to be a"L" shaped desk just trying to get the size right at 8 feet long its going to be big then with the other part that's the same its going to be huge, Just trying to see it in my head







it should be built Saturday afternoon i have some walnut varnish finish which should look awesome

also got the plugs in


I've left the gaps in as i'll feed all the power cables through them to keep it looking clean will have them all cable tied round the back of the stud wall

Sorry for the Picture its not the best







will be putting plasterboard in the gaps on this just wanted to put them on

added another double socket round the side as i'm going to put my router and switch on the small wall will get a pic of that


----------



## henry9419

looks good so far now i got more idea for my dream gaming computer room


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Update this afternoon as i left my camera at home haven't updated in ages as my home broadband is down Pictures to follow shortly


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Well hurry up! We're getting antsy!


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Right so didn't get a far as i wanted over the weekend its surprising how long each step takes

I have finished the plaster boarding and started to fill the joints also we have lights!!!


my dad helping oh and we have Lights









this smaller room is for storage

again hopefully the filling and sanding and filling should be finished by Friday


----------



## Cape Cod

Very cool man. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## EPiiKK

Another kind of build log eh








Looking good, i really want gaming/pc room... Currently everything is in my bedroom which is not too big...


----------



## cr4p

subbed.


----------



## Serephucus

Subbed also.


----------



## Jester435

I finally had time to clean, rearrange and take pictures. sorry for the delay. Hope this helps


----------



## Georgeker

@Jester , and why are u posting here?


----------



## ilhe4e12345

omg i have a small attic room...and now i want to do this....instant respect man


----------



## KungFuLemonade

He was showing me his desk/layout as I was interested








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*
> 
> omg i have a small attic room...and now i want to do this....instant respect man


Thanks there will be a update tomorrow just waiting for the filler to dry


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> Right so didn't get a far as i wanted over the weekend its surprising how long each step takes


Excactly what my stepdad and I say when we're supposed to do something









Looking great mate!


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> He was showing me his desk/layout as I was interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks there will be a update tomorrow just waiting for the filler to dry


awesome i look forward to it


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Right Small update









We have cleared the room sanded and cleaned everything as the amount of crap that builds up










Nice clear room sanded and ready for paint.... or something else










I wanted something to stand out


Just got to finish off round the small doors


all the other walls are going to be either white or magnolia got one section done just 2 more to go then finished to walls hopefully then i can move on to the desk!!


----------



## DeviousAddict

looking good dude, quite liking your choice in wallpaper


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Thanks pictures will be up today got a lot further got a desk


----------



## KungFuLemonade

UPDATE









Got to making the on Tuesday got some pictures to show


started my screwing back on the rear support


then put together the legs just nice and simple


got it all standing


annoyingly i didn't take a picture of the cross supports




the overall desk its 9 feet by 2.5 and then 5 by 2.5


I gave it a varnish and let it dry still got to do the legs


Look what came in the post









so i couldn't help but start to rebuild my computer in my 600T


This is as far as i got yesterday


got my screens up

oh and we went out yesterday and came back with 29 feet by 13 of new carpet


lol probably should have got that a week ago


----------



## Lifeless

this is incredible!! good work, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## MotoX62

Sub'd looks awesome


----------



## Cykososhull

It looks great so far. You are going to have an ultimate gamers den. This is how they would find my body in such a room.


----------



## alabrand

That is one of the better looking attics that I have ever seen in my entire life. Well done on the work so far! : )


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeless*
> 
> this is incredible!! good work, can't wait to see it finished!


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotoX62*
> 
> Sub'd looks awesome


Awesome hopefully more updates soon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> It looks great so far. You are going to have an ultimate gamers den. This is how they would find my body in such a room.


Lol can see that happening







going to spend a fair bit of time in here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alabrand*
> 
> That is one of the better looking attics that I have ever seen in my entire life. Well done on the work so far! : )


Thanks Man


----------



## Indiegreg

Damn, now this is what i call a teenagers dream coming real. Haha, thats sick, keep this up dude. i want to see the finishing result. subbed


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i couldn't help but start to rebuild my computer in my 600T
> 
> 
> This is as far as i got yesterday
> 
> 
> got my screens up


so... what's your address?


----------



## h0thead132

Subbed, this is awesome


----------



## Jester435

That is an awesome job!!!

I am glad I get to see if come together, but don't have to do any of the work!


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> so... what's your address?


Lol probably cost more to get to me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Subbed, this is awesome


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> That is an awesome job!!!
> 
> I am glad I get to see if come together, but don't have to do any of the work!


Wish i could get someone in to do it sometimes







Its getting there

also i'm finding it hard to keep the 2 690s under 70c anyone got any ideas or should i just go water cooling?


----------



## SgtHop

It's a good thing you live in a pretty temperate climate, because it's going to get really hot up there in the summer.

Water and a big AC. That's how you're going to keep the temps down in the summer. Pretty much what you're limited to.


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Yeah that's what i was thinking got to get all the water cooling stuff now. I really want the metal piping instead of the plastic tubes


----------



## Jester435

you should really invest in a portable A/C unit. I got one and it changed my life forever.

http://www.lg.com/us/portable-air-conditioners

We use these in our server rooms Wall mounted Mitsubishi A/C units

http://www.mitsubishielectric.com/bu/air/products/room_air.html


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Would like to but its not as vital as the temperatures don't get that high and there's always a breeze so in the summer the windows will be open benefit of living near the coast









its going to cost a fair bit to change over to water cooling just had a look at the prices!


----------



## SgtHop

What sort of highs do you see in the summer? I imagine you'll still see around 20-25c outside temps, which with an attic, could very easily get up to 35c. Attics generally magnify the radiation, and though having all the windows open will help, I don't know how much.


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop*
> 
> What sort of highs do you see in the summer? I imagine you'll still see around 20-25c outside temps, which with an attic, could very easily get up to 35c. Attics generally magnify the radiation, and though having all the windows open will help, I don't know how much.


hmm will have to find out in the summer









Right got a lot done

Got all the trim on round the hatch and windows plus got some black out blinds

and the carpet down

Got all the stuff in the storage side sorted

all nice and neat


Got my PC rebuilt

and setup my screens and server screen

Got it mounted on a arm so i can get it out of my way when not using










just got to clear the mess and make a hatch then its DONE!!!


----------



## Jester435

It is looking awesome! nothing better than seeing your finished product after hard work!


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> and setup my screens and server screen


you sir...owe me a new pair of pants!


----------



## DeviousAddict

That is one sweet set up dude. well jealous at the moment


----------



## dmanstasiu

Amazing work, kudos to you for going through with everything


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Thanks guys







it was a lot of work but its paid off


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Read the whole thread, very nice setup. Well done.


----------



## TheMightySals

Great Set Up and project!

Would love to see more of this kinda thing on here (although I probabaly dont look hard enough)

Great Work Man!


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Looks good! BTW what is GSY/KungFuLe or did I convert it wrong?


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Looks good! BTW what is GSY/KungFuLe or did I convert it wrong?


GSY/kungfulemonade is my gaming tag

Thanks Guys


----------



## Cape Cod

Awesome bro !! Very nicely done


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Thanks quick question I just got some different CPU paste liquid metal and it came with a metal polishing pad

It told me to polish up the CPU lid which I did and tried the PC booted fine but was high temps so.... I cleaned both h80i and CPU and reapplied some normal paste and now I still getting a idle temp of 50-60 when it was 27-35 before I started any of this! Anyone have a clue why?


----------



## Nhilzen

Awesome job!!


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Thanks man


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Thanks man woop double post also had to change my CPU because of the high temps now using a i5 3570k


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> Thanks quick question I just got some different CPU paste liquid metal and it came with a metal polishing pad
> 
> It told me to polish up the CPU lid which I did and tried the PC booted fine but was high temps so.... I cleaned both h80i and CPU and reapplied some normal paste and now I still getting a idle temp of 50-60 when it was 27-35 before I started any of this! Anyone have a clue why?


It sounds like you're either using too much paste, or the block isn't properly seated


----------



## Mr357

Do you fold? Those dual 690's would go through work units like butter!


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Nope just Game







will test the CPU in my other PC tomorrow to check if it's me being a pleb


----------



## DeviousAddict

My bro in-law had the same problem with his H80 last year, think he had a kink in the tubing which stopped the water flowing


----------



## MKUL7R4

Awesome room, awesome Lego man


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Must have been a pleb it's idling at 25c again can't have mounted the cooler right


----------



## Shev7chenko

Great space.

Thank you so much for making the effort to share this with us.


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> Great space.
> 
> Thank you so much for making the effort to share this with us.


Thanks


----------



## xion

Sooo jelly.. Very nice.


----------



## Tatakai All

Looking good!







I like the idea of taking the man cave to new heights. On a side note, are those Titans







I see or 690's?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of taking the man cave to new heights. On a side note, are those Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see or 690's?


690's


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Excellent job well done mate, had no idea folk on here were interested in seeing rooms.
Yours is a little like mine... Best room in the house... "The man cave"


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Thanks we have just started doing the house up so at the moment it is the best room lol. Yeah just 690's


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop*
> 
> It's a good thing you live in a pretty temperate climate, because it's going to get really hot up there in the summer.
> 
> Water and a big AC. That's how you're going to keep the temps down in the summer. Pretty much what you're limited to.


I did find it warm and the Graphic cards were getting up to 93 degrees so i had to go under water :0)





now get max temps of 45-48 playing crysis 3


----------



## Yoneda

How are you finding the summer heat?


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Pretty dam hot in the attic but my PC is non the wiser. playing eve most nights and its hovering around 38c and cpu is 42c which is way better than when it was air cooled

had to replace the res and pump because of this (blue fingertips)


and changed my fan controller to is one Lamptron which i'm like more


----------



## icanhasburgers

Always dreamed of such a glorious setup. You are living the dream, my friend


----------



## Yoneda

Bought an AC off of gumtree for £60, it had a dead blower for the cool air. It's one of those freestanding ones, someone had spent £350 on it brand new! Anyway, I popped it open, to see the cable had unplugged from the blower's motor... okay. I plugged it back in and it's loose... I'll superglue it then! So I put the thing back together and wow, this thing is amazing?! How did I survive before?! Who knows, but I have never looked back.


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Yeah i'm think about getting a air con unit as i'm having a lan party in my house soon so think it might get hot up there should be about 15 people using the whole house


----------



## dangle

hey I absolutely love your attic room mate and sort of building my own in a 8 x 16 ft shed. but my question is you say you have a server running in there? what do you use it for? and what os are you running on it?
cheers mate
dan


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Thanks

I had windows server 2008 (trail) on it with some minecraft servers and some vm running but didn't really use it so formatted and i'm now running windows 7 with a few vm and not much else ..... got to sort that out some time


----------



## womanpiaola

me too, I got a new desk that is 10" wider and now have plenty of room. I can post some pictures of my setup if you are interested. It is not an L shape tho.thanks


----------

